# Looking for an Entry Remote Coding position with training



## LAlmonte (Jun 20, 2016)

*Looking for Remote Coding position with training*

I recently graduated with Career Step as a Medical Billing and Coding. I am looking for an remote entry level position with training that will help me apply what I learned in school. I am very motivated and learn fast. Just need that opportunity. 

You can email me at jcmom111008@yahoo.com

Thank You

Lisa


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 20, 2016)

remote and entry level do not really go together. Employers who hire remote workers want them to be self sufficient and work mostly on their own .. Keep a look out for HCC/Risk Adjustment Coding positions. those are the only ones likely to hire remote for newly certified w/ training. Most of these are 9-5 jobs and not very flexible if that is what you were looking for.

PS i just saw the other post with your resume. Are you a certified coder? if you are you should address that in the Resume? Also Career Step is missing form your resume. That would be important to add.


----------



## LAlmonte (Jun 21, 2016)

*Thank You*

Thank you for the advice. I have not taken the CPC exam yet, I want to train with a company before I take the exam. 

Thanks again

Lisa


----------



## Codergirl93 (Jul 28, 2016)

LAlmonte said:


> Thank you for the advice. I have not taken the CPC exam yet, I want to train with a company before I take the exam.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Lisa



A lot of companies want a coder who is already certified. So if I were you I would take the test. If you look at all the companies that are looking for coders they want someone who is certified, so without being certified it might be harder for a company to want to hire you.


----------

